# Happiness is a warm blankie! I litter 10 days old



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

They did this yesterday when I changed their fuzzy rug....they tend to congregate on these and get excited when I change them if I give them one warmed in the dryer!

Lee


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

_*smoosh alert* _ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Gosh they are big and sassy!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

You must have put a puppy-nip sheet in the dryer with it!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Look at them... My God... you just want to hug every single one of them!!!


----------



## CMorton (Oct 28, 2000)

How Cute!! Congrats on the crew!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

OMG!!!







I love their little noises. And the sable girl







when she fell off over onto her back, "I meant to do that" sticking her little tongue out and getting her belly rubbed


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

How cute


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

*squirming in my chair* 18 days in July, 30 days in June and 2 days in May before I get to cuddle and spoil my boy royally!! Keep the picts coming Lee... I need a heavy duty fix!

Too bad I'm going for a boy, that big sable female still is the one in the litter that I see 1st.


----------



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

OMG I want one. So many precious puppies!


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

OMG!!!









You're right, they think the fuzzy warmth is mamma and they are looking for the milk bar









They are looking super


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

Oh my, over the top sweetness!


----------



## doxsee (Jun 14, 2007)

So cute!!!


----------



## johnbertieri (Nov 7, 2008)

Ahhh more Wolfstraum puppies! I'm sorry I won't be around this year to play with them!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

They're so mobile!!! Risa was quite intrigued when they squealed--she came running towards the computer. So precious!


----------



## CarLooSHoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Makes me want a million puppies lol


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

The pups are doing super, Lee!! happy, healthy and fat!!


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

so beautiful lee so wonderful to see healthy pups


----------



## GSDtravels (Dec 26, 2008)

Finally got that puppy fix. Nice litter Lee! Give Momma a hug from me


----------



## jfisher (Dec 29, 2005)

Oh my goodness, I can't handle the cuteness! Fuzzy squirmy puppy noises! Talon came running to the computer, and then looked very confused.









Is their beautiful mama taking a well-deserved potty break?

-Jackie


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Thanks all...they are very fat and shiny! Little piggies too! Yes, Csabre is out on potty break LOL LOL

Basha is also intrigued by the puppy noises and smells! Whenever I have been handling them and come back to the living room, she has to inspect every inch of my shirt and even licks where the pups have snuggled! She loves puppies too!

Lee


----------



## Gunnarspack (Apr 7, 2009)

Congrats on the beautiful litter Lee! Those are some shiny, happy, healthy lil sausages! Csabre must be a good mama to keep them all fed and happy like that. Tell her "good job mama!" Sasha came over to investigate all the lil snorkly sounds...she cocked her head to the side and was very intrigued lol


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Teeny beany, grunty, squeaky, squiggly puff-a-lump porklets! Wanna SQUISH em and HUG em!! They are so adorable! I wanna hear all about how excited Windwalker is to get the new baby black boy soon.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Anna licked the keyboard when she heard the puppy squeals! Guess you'll have to send me one!









I loved the little sable girl on her back too! So freakin adorable!


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

They are just tooo adorable Lee!!! Love them all!!!


----------

